

Glenn Greenwald, I’m sorry: Why I changed my mind on Edward Snowden - isaacdl
http://www.salon.com/2015/05/23/glenn_greenwald_im_sorry_why_i_changed_my_mind_on_edward_snowden/

======
blake_himself
I voted for it before reading it - it sucks. The title makes it sound like
Glenn Greenwald is saying sorry - I don't see anything like that in there. His
name gets a couple of mentions, but it's about some no-name former marine
changing /his/ mind. I regret my upvote.

edit: Ah, I mis-read the title, I see he's saying sorry _to_ Glenn Greenwald.
No harm no foul, but I still wouldn't have upvoted.

~~~
lovelearning
A former assistant secretary of state is hardly a no-name former marine.

